

Open Source Campfire plugin for iChat - jlgosse
http://g-off.github.com/Campfire/

======
MrEnigma
Doesn't appear to be a binary available, only the source. I tried running it
from Xcode, but looks like I'm missing some dependencies. I could track them
down probably, but will probably just pass on it for now as it looks pretty
beta.

~~~
jkmcf
There's an installer in the text of the page at
<http://g-off.github.com/Campfire/>

<https://github.com/downloads/g-Off/Campfire/Campfire.zip>

